# Nail Polish Organization?



## alpina0560 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey everyone.. I've been looking around on the forum and found a ton of great pictures on how people have stored their makeup.. but I was wondering how you guys have your nail polish bottles stored.. I have a little over 100 polishes (




 I know) but right now I have them all thrown in a little wicker bin, and it's just not working out.. Any suggestions and input would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 27, 2012)

I have acrylic nail racks hanging on my wall. The ones I have hold 90 each. I got mine at head2toebeauty.com





I keep my extras in a plastic chest of drawers like this that I bought at Walmart.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 27, 2012)

Dalylah, I like the acrylic storage! I'm bad, mine are sitting in tubs and beauty boxes, organized by brand lol. A clear storage solution would be great, so I can see what I've got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dalylah, I like the acrylic storage! I'm bad, mine are sitting in tubs and beauty boxes, organized by brand lol. A clear storage solution would be great, so I can see what I've got.


Those mount up super easy on the wall. They are heavy to ship but definitely worth it. Save yourself some shipping money and order two at once.

Ignore the bad lighting and the dust please.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in love! Maybe I'll save up and get one for my birthday!


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 27, 2012)

omg I need one of those. I wish I was living somewhere more permanent than I am now so I could hang something like that on the wall. Maybe I'll do it anyway, lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg I need one of those. I wish I was living somewhere more permanent than I am now so I could hang something like that on the wall. Maybe I'll do it anyway, lol.


Honestly they would be easy to take down and put back up if you moved. It's truly no harder than hanging a picture frame.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 27, 2012)

I bought shoe boxes from the container store.

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10001753&amp;N=&amp;Ns=p_sort_default%7C0&amp;Ntt=shoe+box





They're 4.25" tall (most of my taller polishes are about 3.75")

They're sturdy, clear, and stackable.  and they're under $2 each.  I have a couple boxes of them under my bathroom sink lol.


----------



## tevans (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's a link to what I use ! It's so handy ! I have about 150 bottles of nail polish and this world great ! Got it on sale for under $25 !





Edit: removed link, added photo


----------



## brandarae (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is a link to what I use:

http://www.michaels.com/3-Drawer-Organizer-Cube/sb3460,default,pd.html?start=25&amp;cgid=products-scrapbooking-storage

I have my Julep &amp; Zoya in the top drawer (nearly 100 with plenty of room for more), drugstore brands in the second and the third contains separators, nail art, misc. I love it. It currently sits on the floor but I'm planning on moving it to my dresser. They can be stacked if more are needed in the future. I may buy one for makeup/samples. I believe all Michaels' storage containers are currently 50% off (which would make this one around $20)


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Feb 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried a hanging shoe organizer? I saw this on pintrest, loved it and tried it in my new house in my husbands closet haha.. It works great. Its clear and I can see through it, I just organized it by colors.


----------



## effigie (Feb 16, 2013)

I use the tall Alex from Ikea:





Each drawer holds up to 100 bottles (depends on the size of the bottles).  Here are a couple of the drawers in my Alex:


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 16, 2013)

I have an Alex too but the shorter chubbier version. The wider drafting drawers make it so useful to store so many different kinds of makeup besides nail polish. The first three drawers are slimmer and  perfect for face and eye compacts, liners, and mascaras. the last three are deeper and are great for standing up lipstick and nail polish. I use it for a nightstand and for makeup storage. My 5th drawer holds half assorted things (perfume samples, contacts, hair ties, etc) and the other half is my nail polish. I re-organized my nail polish and used my sample society boxes to hold and categorize them into high end, low end, and assorted treatments and topcoats. Then there's a small tray to hold my nail clippers, files, konad stamper and plates, and other misc. nail related things.

Had to camouflage my konad stamper polish in my hair stuff so that my Roomie doesn't really notice it and end up using it.


----------



## jams (May 29, 2013)

what I'm currently using... 3 handmade racks using foam board and hot glue! really easy to make -- but already need another one. I like that they are on display this way but I think i've outgrown being able to do that. I'm looking for something that takes up less space and is more practical.


----------



## DonnaD (May 29, 2013)

My husband built me one for less than $25.  It has cup hooks so I can hang my nail sticks and other things.  He needs to build me only 4 more LOL.  I don't think he knew exactly how many polishes I have.  This only holds about a quarter of my polishes.


----------



## zadidoll (May 30, 2013)

Disclaimer: Not my rack, not my image but I had to share.

Her name is Elaine and she posted this on Julep's FB page a week or so ago. I asked her what material she used and her reply was, "_The shelves are 1x2x2 and the back board is 1/4x6x2._"


----------



## DonnaD (May 30, 2013)

I love the clean, modern lines of this rack SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!  I told my husband the next one he makes needs to be like this but he's convinced the shelves would eventually bow under the weight and for me, I'd like it to have sides and front bumpers so the polish doesn't fall off.  But it is so freakin' pretty!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the clean, modern lines of this rack SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!  I told my husband the next one he makes needs to be like this but he's convinced the shelves would eventually bow under the weight and for me, I'd like it to have sides and front bumpers so the polish doesn't fall off.  But it is so freakin' pretty!


 A possible way to avoid that is before you paint the wood is to use straight, flat metal plates on the bottom side. Oh... found a picture... like these mending plates. Simply use very short screws with these and it should help secure the wood shelf so it doesn't bow.



  

​


----------



## DonnaD (May 31, 2013)

Oh em gee!  My husband just used those on my lap top desk because the handle cracked.   He also fixed one of my outdoor chairs with the same thing.  I'm going to mention this to him because I really really want a rack that looks like this.  I think it wouldn't be very hard to glue that thin trim around the edges so things don't fall off yet keeping the clean, airy feel to it.

You're always thinking, Zadi!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A possible way to avoid that is before you paint the wood is to use straight, flat metal plates on the bottom side. Oh... found a picture... like these mending plates. Simply use very short screws with these and it should help secure the wood shelf so it doesn't bow.
> ...


----------



## lacquercabinet (Jun 15, 2013)

I have mine in a Helmer cabinet from IKEA. I put that rubbery shelf liner on the bottom to prevent things from sliding around. I even moved all of my polish from one house to another in it - no broken bottles (I just jammed all of my polishes into 3 drawers so they couldn't budge). It's also on casters so I can wheel it around if I need to move it to vacuum. The drawers are completely removable to so it's super easy to reorganize my polish when I need to. The best bit? It's only $40 and you can find them on Craigslist all the time for cheaper!!

I love the idea of having my polished out for display but I live in earthquake country and the daily inspiration isn't worth losing my collection in the Big One (or even the reasonably jerky Smaller Ones). I keep all of my swatch sticks on a pretty platter on top of it.


----------



## JessicaLynne (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a couple of the clear plastic under-the-bed storage containers that I use for all of my nail polish/nail art stuff. I have a bout 150-200 (I haven't counted, and not sure I want to) polishes, then a bunch of nail care/nail art stuff. I put the little baskets that I find at Dollar Tree in there so I can kind of group stuff together too. It's worked very well for me, plus it only costs about 10$ for everything. It's out of the way and I can hide my addiction if need be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maeiland (Jun 20, 2013)

I got my rack yesterday in the mail from TransDesign.com

I got the 90 polish rack thinking that it would be plenty of room for all of my polishes with room to spare as I had just given half of my collection to my sister a few months ago. I was wrong haha. I was forced to purge some more polishes which I guess is good because they were old but I feel a weird attachment to them. Anyway this is the rack:

It was $41.25 + $14.05 shipping (no tax) It feels very sturdy and holds 122 of my polishes​ 

​


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 20, 2013)

I got one just like this on Amazon for $36.  That site sells them very expensively.



> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my rack yesterday in the mail from TransDesign.com
> 
> ...


----------



## maeiland (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one just like this on Amazon for $36.  That site sells them very expensively.


 I looked at that one on Amazon ($31) and didn't like that a lot of the reviews questioned the sturdiness because it only has two screw holes at the top. The one I got from TD has two at the top and two at the bottom so I feel it is more secure to wall especially because mine is hanging behind a door.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jun 22, 2013)

I need mine outside, not in a box, and am scared of the acrylic things because I'd drop them. So I got some refrigerator-like shelves, put thermocol on the bottom to prevent mini polishes from slipping through, colour-sorted them and hooked them up my wall. I have eight of the shelves now. Each one holds about 25 bottles.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 24, 2013)

Mine are in a plastic drawer but I want to get a shelf to display them on. I think a lot more would get used if I could see them displayed everyday on the wall kwim?


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 25, 2013)

I bought mine based on the recommendation MissJenFabulous (polishandpearls.com) talked about on several of her videos.  Both of mine are full...one with OPI and one with China Glaze and they don't appear in any danger of falling.  My husband drilled a couple of holes through the plastic on the bottom of the one witth China Glaze because they're such heavy bottles and added 3 screws just in case.  The OPI is just held by the two and seems perfectly fine.

For hanging them on a door, I would definitely add the extra screws at the bottom though.



> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked at that one on Amazon ($31) and didn't like that a lot of the reviews questioned the sturdiness because it only has two screw holes at the top. The one I got from TD has two at the top and two at the bottom so I feel it is more secure to wall especially because mine is hanging behind a door.


----------

